# USA Today: Shelved drug in demand FDA to hear testimony on bowel syndrome



## LotronexLover (Jan 10, 2001)

Did you notice Wolfe said, distribute to those who have taken it with out ill effects. Hee Hee. Even he knows he is full of "the brown stuff".


----------



## JuliaNYC (Apr 20, 2000)

I wonder where Wolfe got the new "safety data" he is going to present. Is he now a conductor of clinical trials? Were any of us ever asked for consent to share our medical data with him? I gave my doctor consent to share information about me with GSK, but not with PC. Julia


----------



## Maria Z (Feb 20, 2001)

Julia,PC never asks for consent to do anything, and I want to know who gives them those rights that no one else can have. Don't know if you remember, but they were lifting negative-sounding comments that some people made quite a while back about Lotronex, I believe on the BB, and they twisted those comments and printed them using them to their satisfaction without consent. They'll try anything to WIN. They really need to give it a rest already.Maria


----------



## Jeffrey Roberts (Apr 15, 1987)

Shelved drug in demand FDA to hear testimony on bowel syndrome By Rita RubinUSA TODAYAfter receiving thousands of letters from desperate patients, the Food and Drug Administration will convene a panel of outside experts Tuesday to discuss whether Lotronex, an irritable bowel syndrome medication, can come back on the market.''We really kept the light burning,'' says Jeffrey Roberts, an irritable bowel syndrome (IBS) patient who leads the Lotronex Action Group, which petitioned the FDA a year ago for the drug's return.Complete article here: http://www.ibsgroup.org/other/usatoday2002Apr18.html ï¿½ Copyright 2002 USA TODAY, a division of Gannett Co. Inc


----------



## Mikala1 (Jun 22, 2001)

Inquiring minds want to know: WHAT HAPPENED AT TODAY'S MEETING???


----------



## Jeffrey Roberts (Apr 15, 1987)

I'll refer you to this article for now. http://story.news.yahoo.com/news?tmpl=stor...me/bowel_drug_9


----------

